# Kurzreview Gigabyte P25K



## Noctua (3. Februar 2014)

Auf Wunsch einiger Forenteilnehmer stelle ich hier das Gigabyte P25K näher vor. Auf Leistungstest verzichte ich dabei, da es dazu im Netz schon genug Reviews gibt. Viel mehr gehe ich hier auf die Besonderheiten, den Verbrauch, die Lautstärke des Notebooks und meine Erfahrungen ein.

Ich habe die Version mit Core i5-4200M, 1x 4GB DDR3, GeForce GTX 765M, 500GB HDD, DVD-Brenner und FreeDOS erworben. Das Notebook selbst besitzt ein entspiegeltes 15,6" grosses Full-HD Display. Der Deckel ist in einem gläzendem Gelb gehalten und wird von einer Chromefarbenen Zierleiste umschlossen.

Zuerst einmal ein Gesamtüberblick auf das Notebook.
Zuerst der Blick von oben auf den gelben Deckel mit dem chromefarbenen Gigabyte-Schriftzug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Blick von vorne sieht man die Lüftungsschlitze hinter denen auch 2 Lautsprecher verbaut sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der linken Seite ist vorn das optische Laufwerk verbaut, dann kommt ein kombinierter eSATA/USB2.0, dann der D-SUB und abschliessend der Netzteilanschluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der rechten Seite sind folgende Anschlüsse verbaut (von vorne): Sound-Out (auch Opt.), Mic, 2x USB 3.0, Card Reader, HDMI, Gigabit-LAN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten sind zum Glück keine Anschlüsse verbaut. Man sieht die beiden Scharniere für den Deckel und dazwischen der Akku. Die beiden Öffnungen unten sind Luftauslässe für die beiden Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten ganz links und rechts sieht man die beiden Öffnungen durch die die Lüfter Luft ansaugen können. Hinter der kleinen Öffnung links ist ein Lautsprecher verbaut. Ich nehme an es handelt sich um einen Basslautsprecher.

Das mitgelieferte Netzteil liefert 6,15A bei 19,5V. Damit liefert es eine Leistung von 120W. Es ist relativ flach, dafür aber etwas breiter gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als weiteres Zubehör liegt ein Microfasertuch, eine Treiber-CD, ein Schnellinstallationsguide und ein Befestigungskit (Metallwinkel) für 2 mSATA-Laufwerke in der Verpackung. Das Notebook selbst ist ausreichend geschützt verpackt.

In der Gesamtansicht des geöffneten Notebooks sieht man dass die Displayeinrahmung in schwarzen Kunststoff gehalten ist. Dadurch werden Spiegelungen vermieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Blick von oben sieht man dass auch hier ein Body in Mattschwarz verwendet wurde. Der Body ist zwar aus Kunststoff, allerdings mit einer gebürsteten Metallabdeckung. Am oberen Rand sind 2 weitere Lautsprecher verbaut. Rechts oben sind 2 weisse LED für NUM- und Caps-Lock-Status. Daneben sind 2 Tasten für Laut und Leise verbaut. Die dritte schmale Taste ruft den SmartManager auf. Dazu komme ich später noch. Die runde Taste ganz rechts ist der Powertaster. Darunter kommt die 2-stufig beleuchtbare Tastatur inkl. NUM-Pad verbaut. Meiner Meinung nach könnte die Tastatur allerdings ein wenig weiter vorne verbaut werden. Darunter befindet sich das Multitouch-fähige Touchpad. Meiner Meinung nach ist damit ein recht präzises Arbeiten möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im zweiten Teil geht um die inneren Werte.


----------



## Noctua (7. Februar 2014)

In diesem Teil geht es um die inneren Werte des Notebooks.

Der Wartungsdeckel bedeckt ca. 2/3 des Gehäusebodens. Dieser lässt sich recht einfach nach dem Entfernen einer einzelnen Schraube hinten in der Mitte entfernen. Dabei kommt kommt das Innere zum Vorschein. Links oben sieht man einen der Lüfter, darunter die WLAN-Karte und die Festplatte. Neben der Festplatte sind die beiden Steckplätze für die mSATA-SSDs und rechts die beiden RAM-Steckplätze. Rechts oben sitzt vermutlich die CPU.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das installierte 4GB RAM Modul belegen den oberen Sockel. Ich habe es durch 2x 4 GB DDR3-1333 aus meinem alten Notebook ersetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der WLAN-Karte handelt es sich um eine Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 inkl. Bluetooth. Eine Testweise nachgerüstete 6300er brachte keine Leistungssteigerung. Das liegt zum Einen daran dass im Notebook nur 2 Antennen verbaut sind und zum Anderen an meiner WLAN-Umgebung. Für den Alltagsgebrauch reicht die Geschwindigkeit locker, grössere Datenmengen sollte man aber per Gigabit-LAN übertragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim detaillierten Blick auf das Kühlsystem sieht man die 2 getrennten Kühlsystem. die oberen beiden Heatpipes führen zum linken Lüfter, die anderen zum rechten Lüfter. Leider kommt man an diesen nicht so ohne weiteres ran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als mSATA-Disc habe ich eine 250 GB Crucial m500 verbaut. Diese steckt im unteren Sockel und wird mittels SATA 6G angesprochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir jetzt zum einzigen Manko im Inneren, die Festplatteninstallation. Verbaut ist eine 7,5mm hohe Western Digital Blue. Diese klemmt unten links und ist in eine Plastikummantelung eingewickelt. Bevor man die Platte allerdings final entfernen kann, muss man noch das SATA-Kabel entfernen. Nach dem Entfernen (welches extrem fummelig ist) der HDD bekommt man folgendes Stilleben zu Gesicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man die Festplatte ausgebaut muss man diese noch Auspacken. Da sie mit ihrer Hülle verklebt ist muss man dabei sehr vorsichtig vorgehen um nicht die Beschriftung (= Garantiesiegel) abzuziehen. Die Lasche rechtss hat auch das Kabel an der HDD fixiert, was eigentlich aber nicht nötig ist, da es recht straff sitzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine alte Samsung M10 konnte ich nach dem Einwickeln in die Ummantelung einbauen, obwohl diese 9mm hoch ist. Mit einer 7,5mm HDD würde man sich allerdings viel leichter tun. Immerhin hört man von der Festplatte im Betrieb kaum etwas, da diese entkoppelt/gedämmt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grossen und Ganzen kann man sagen, dass die Verarbeitung des Notebooks recht gut ist. Leider weisst es einige wenige Designschwächen wie die Festplattenmontage und den etwas fummelig wieder zu montierenden Wartungsdeckel auf. Da dies aber Teile des Notebooks sind, die man nicht so oft verwendet kann man darüber hinwegschauen. Das optische Laufwerk lässt sich nach dem Entfernen einer Schraube im Boden einfach rausziehen. Daher lässt es sich mit wenigen Handgriffen tauschen.

Im reinen Desktopbetrieb (iGPU aktiv im max. Stromsparmodi, WLAN an, Bluetooth aus, 70% Helligkeit) verbraucht das Notebook ca. 20W. Im Akkubetrieb (iGPU aktiv im max. Stromsparmodi, WLAN an, Bluetooth aus, 45% Helligkeit) hält der Akku zwischen 4 bis 5 Stunden. Im reinen Desktopbetrieb hört man die beiden Lüfter kaum. Ganz selten drehen sie bei CPU-Last ein wenig hoch. Der Lüfter meines alten Toshiba Satellite L655-1EX und des Lifebooks E780 auf Arbeit sind lauter und drehen öfter hoch. Auch unter Last ist die Lautstärke noch erträglich und erfordern nicht zwingend Kopfhörer.

Installiert habe ich ein Windows 7 x64 mit Standardtreibern der Hersteller. Die einzige Software von Gigabyte die ich installieren muss ist der oben aufgeführte Smartmanager. Ohne diesen hat man keinen Sound über die Lautsprecher und kommt mit einer anderen WLAN-Karte nicht ins WLAN. Hierbei sollte man aber unbedingt die neuste Version von der Webseite (3.1.7) statt der etwas älteren von der Treiber-CD (3.1.1) installieren, da der ältere einen Bug hat. Mittels Smartmanager kann man viele Funktionen recht bequem einrichten. Beim Power Mode muss man allerdings etwas aufpassen, da man bei falschen Einstellungen Leistung verschenkt. Ich habe hier auch in den Energiesparplänen von Windows noch Hand angelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Support von Gigabyte ist schnell, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Dieser hat mir auch bestättigt, dass man diverse Komponenten wie RAM, Festplatte, WLAN-Karte und ODD tauschen kann ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Man muss das Notebook im Falle eines Garantieanspruches allerdings in den Ursprungszustand zurück versetzen. Dieser muss zwingend über den Händler verlaufen, was bei Alternate (einziger Händler in DE der dies anbietet) ein wenig problematisch ist. Da bei mir nach wenigen Tagen das ODD kaputt ging (ein Samsung SN-208) wollte Alternate das ich das Notebook für 4 Wochen einschicke. Daher habe ich jetzt mein altes Bluray-Laufwerk verbaut. Sieht man von den Schwächen ab, erhält man ein solides gamingtaugliches Notebook.

Gibt es weitere Fragen, so stellt diese einfach im Thread und ich werde sie dann beantworten.


----------



## iTzZent (8. Februar 2014)

Exelent ! Vielen Dank ! 

Sehr schade ist die Situation mit dem Lüfter. Die obere Abdeckung des Lüfters ist normalerweise mit 4 Schrauben befestigt, 3 davon sind auch nur zugänglich... da hat Gigabyte ein wenig geschlafen.

Kleine Frage zum mSATA. Das sieht für mich aus wie 2 mSATA Slots, ein weisser und ein schwarzer. Wie siehst du das ? Wenn es nur einer ist, müsste sich der andere unter dem Keyboard befinden, denn laut Gigabyte sollten 2 vorhanden sein. Dafür ist denn sicher der Metallwinkel, den du ja schon kurz erwähnt hast. Den kannst auch gerne mal ablichten


----------



## Noctua (8. Februar 2014)

Die 2 mSATA-Slot sind übereinander, wobei der obere ein wenig mehr zum Rand hin versetzt ist. Das Weisse ist der untere Slot wo gerade die Crucial verbaut ist, das Schwarze ist der obere.

Edit: Der Winkel wird mit der unteren verschraubt und dann wird die obere am Winkel festgeschraubt.


----------



## Dummie2012 (8. Februar 2014)

Hab schon länger keinen neuen Rechner gekauft mSATA sind also kleinere SSD-Formate? Also passt nur eine 2,5-Zoll-Platte rein? Ein bisschen schade, habe noch eine 128 GByte, die ich zur 500 GByte Festplatte dazu installieren wollte... Also müsste man die SSD einbauen eine externe über USB dran schließen, wenn man erstmal in keinen neuen SSD investieren will, oder?


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Dummie2012 schrieb:


> Hab schon länger keinen neuen Rechner gekauft mSATA sind also kleinere SSD-Formate? Also passt nur eine 2,5-Zoll-Platte rein? Ein bisschen schade, habe noch eine 128 GByte, die ich zur 500 GByte Festplatte dazu installieren wollte... Also müsste man die SSD einbauen eine externe über USB dran schließen, wenn man erstmal in keinen neuen SSD investieren will, oder?


 Wie willst du in ein Notebook mehr als eine 2,5" HDD Einbauen? Willst du ein Gerät haben wo die Festplattem schon fast so viel wiegt wie andere ganze Geräte.

mSata ist einfach ein weiterer Formfaktor, der auf mPCIe basiert, aber ganz normal das AHCI Protokoll verwendet: Crucial.com - Crucial M500 SSD


----------



## Noctua (8. Februar 2014)

Dummie2012 schrieb:


> Hab schon länger keinen neuen Rechner gekauft mSATA sind also kleinere SSD-Formate? Also passt nur eine 2,5-Zoll-Platte rein? Ein bisschen schade, habe noch eine 128 GByte, die ich zur 500 GByte Festplatte dazu installieren wollte... Also müsste man die SSD einbauen eine externe über USB dran schließen, wenn man erstmal in keinen neuen SSD investieren will, oder?


 
Ja das Notebook hat nur einen 2,5" Schacht. Ich kenne bisher nicht viele 15" Notebooks mit 2 Schächten und diese sind recht laut (nur ein Lüfter) und recht teuer. Eine mSATA-SSD ist kaum teurer als eine normal SSD (Crucial m500 250 GB ~110 vs ~125 Euro). Alternativ gibt es von Silverstone ein Set mit einem Gehäuse für eine 2,5" HDD im ODD-Schacht + externes Gehäuse für das ODD. Das hatte ich im Tagebuch-Forum schon mal wem empfohlen. Da hört man allerdings die Festplatte, was im normalen Einbauplatz nicht der Fall ist. In meinem alten Notebook hatte ich den längere Zeit im Einsatz.
Dabei handelt es sich um folgendes Teil: SilverStone TS06 ODD auf HDD/SSD Einschubadapter schwarz (SST-TS06) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das verbaute USB-Kabel ist leider etwas kurz, aber wenn man das ODD kaum braucht ist das eine günstige Alternative. Ich geb's meiner Schwester zum alten Notebook dazu.

EDIT: Noch ein Foto gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex555 (8. Februar 2014)

Danke fürs Review! 
Schade ist leider, dass man den 2. Lüfter nicht so ohne weiteres erreicht.


----------



## iTzZent (8. Februar 2014)

Ja, sehr schade. Bei der 14" sowie bei der 17.3" Version kann man problemlos den bzw die Lüfter erreichen und reinigen. Hier ein paar Bilder vom P27K: ????? P27K @ ???????????? :: ??? PIXNET :: und hier ein Review von der 14" Version: Test Gigabyte P34G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## sagichnet (10. Februar 2014)

Super, danke. Das Display wird auch ordentlich sein, oder? Und hast du zufällig schon mal was gespielt? Wie die beiden Komponenten einzeln einzuschätzen sind weiß man ja, aber würdest du (ohne groß zu benchmarken) sagen, dass der i5 die 765 auch nicht bremst?

Kurze Anmerkung, da die Preise derzeit ja exakt gleich sind. Das große Modell (p27K) bietet 2x 2,5" Schächte, dafür nur einen mSata. Dürfte für alle interessant sein, die noch eine SSD über haben und die HDD nicht ausbauen wollen


----------



## Noctua (10. Februar 2014)

Das Display ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut (besser als das was ich bisher in Notebooks erlebt habe). Gespielt habe ich schon was, hatte aber noch nicht darauf geschaut was limitiert. Das kann ich die Tage gern mal nachholen. Da ich aber die Leistung etwas unterhalb meines alten Testsystem mit i3-2125 + 7850 einschätze sollte die Kombi recht brauchbar sein. Den Desktop-Quad lasten nicht sonderlich viele Spiele auf allen Kernen aus, daher sollte es im mobilen Bereich auch ein Dualcore tun. Schwebt dir ein bestimmtes Spiel vor?

Ein 17"er kam für mich aber nicht in Frage, da es mir viel zu gross ist. Ich nutze das Notebook ja wirklich als mobiles Gerät und daher sehe ich dort 15" als die ideale Grösse an. Bei <15" ist das Display arg klein, bei >15" das Gerät zu klobig.


----------



## sagichnet (10. Februar 2014)

Naja, meiner Freundin ist Größe egal, da Desktop Ersatz. Mobil heißt vom Schreibtisch bis zur Couch und hin und wieder mal irgendwo mitnehmen, dafür geht das. Das P27K in Orange sieht jedenfalls deutlich besser als das gelbe P25k aus 

Sie würde gerne Witcher 3 spielen wenn es erscheint (und dafür gib es noch keine Anforderungen), aber für ihr Budget von 800€ kann sie bei einem Laptop keine Wunder erwarten, dass weiß sie schon (dh. Auflösung und Details werden eh reduziert werden müssen). Mit dem i5 und der GTX765 müsste man eigentlich die potenteste Hardware bekommen, sollte mehr bringen als ein i7 mit einer GTX 760.


----------



## Trieb01 (19. Februar 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Review!
> Schade ist leider, dass man den 2. Lüfter nicht so ohne weiteres erreicht.


 
In wie fern ist der 2. Lüfter nicht so ohne weiteres zu erreichen... ?

Im 1. bild von "inneren werte" seh ich auch eine wartungsklappe für den 2. Lüfter, oder lieg ich falsch ?

lg


----------



## Noctua (21. Februar 2014)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, die erste vor ein paar Tagen hat es wohl nicht übernommen.

Die Schraube die du unten in der Mitte siehst ist für das optische Laufwerk. Auch die Einkerbung ist nur Attrappe. Die Abdeckung für den zweiten Lüfter ist quasi die Unterseite des Notebooks und lässt sich nur durch Lösen einiger Schrauben entfernen. Ob das Garantiekonform ist, müsste man evtl. bei Gigabyte nachfragen.

Grüße Noctua


----------



## sL0w (3. März 2014)

Hi,

erstmal danke für den Reviewe.

Welcher RAM ist denn verbaut? Sieht man da den Hersteller?

€dit:

Kann das der hier sein? 
Transcend TS512MSK64W6H 4GB DDR3L 1600 SO-DIMM CL11 1Rx8


----------



## Noctua (8. März 2014)

Ja genau von dem RAM ist ein Modul verbaut.


----------



## Danillus83 (4. Januar 2015)

Hey. Besitze das Notebook auch seit April 2013. Es musste einmal eingeschickt werden weil die LED Beleuchtung des Display kaputt war und flackerte.

Nun ist mein Akku tot, bedeutet wenn ich ihn abziehe dann geht das Notebook aus und ohne läuft es nicht mehr oder geht auch nicht an. Muss die Elektronik sein . Und auf Garantie wird das bestimmt nix, die ist  ja eh nur 6 Monate.
Bei meinem 4 Jahre alten Compal hält die Batterie vieleicht noch 30min ist aber wenigstens nicht gleich gänzlich Schrott.

Bin von so ner miesen Qualität echt enttäuscht. 
Wollte mal fragen ob du auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast?

Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Garantie nur 6 Monate ? Gigabyte bietet 2 Jahre auf das Gerät. Und wenn du ein Problem mit der Ladeelektronik hast, ist dies ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Danillus83 (6. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Garantie nur 6 Monate ? Gigabyte bietet 2 Jahre auf das Gerät. Und wenn du ein Problem mit der Ladeelektronik hast, ist dies ein Garantiefall.



Das wäre ja gut, nur muss sich das ja erstmal als ein solcher Defekt herausstellen. Mit Gigabyte stehe ich schon im Support -Kontakt, leider noch ohne Antwort. Gerade wegen des sehr guten Reviews hab ich mir ja das Notebook zugelegt 
Wollte nur wissen wie die Erfahrungen von Noctua so ausgefallen sind.

Gruß


----------



## Noctua (3. August 2016)

Danillus83 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja gut, nur muss sich das ja erstmal als ein solcher Defekt herausstellen. Mit Gigabyte stehe ich schon im Support -Kontakt, leider noch ohne Antwort. Gerade wegen des sehr guten Reviews hab ich mir ja das Notebook zugelegt
> Wollte nur wissen wie die Erfahrungen von Noctua so ausgefallen sind.
> 
> Gruß



Hi, sorry irgendwie habe ich den Post von dir übersehen. Bei mir läuft der Akku bis heute problemlos. Bis auf die schwache WLAN-Geschwindigkeit und die etwas unbequeme Handballenablage habe ich mit dem Notebook eigentlich keinerlei Probleme.


----------

